# Perdido Pass



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone heard anything from Perdido pass/Orange beach this week on the fishing/water conditions?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Talked to a friend who lives over there and he says they been slaying the reds at Alabama point.Hope this helps.

Scott


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I was at Ono over the weekend. We caught some small reds and specks under the lights at night, but there weren't any big ones to be found. The E-wind really sucked since it was strong the whole weekend. We anchored up under the Hwy182 bridge and caught 4 snapper, a black grouper and a puffer fish all on live shrimp on sunday. There were several inshore guide boats there with us and a couple of them caught some slot reds on LYs, but other than that, it wasn't all that productive (mainly due to the weather conditions keeping us off the jetties).


----------



## BSartistX (Oct 8, 2007)

Fish right in the pass! Flounder and Reds are in there pretty good. Carolina rig/live LYs.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Huachinango (10/8/2007)*Fish right in the pass! Flounder and Reds are in there pretty good. Carolina rig/live LYs.




So, I always hear "in the pass" and it seems to mean different things to different people. What exactly constitutes "in the pass"? I think of the pass as being the spot where ocean meets bay...therefore, I generally consider myself fishing inside the pass, just outside the pass or around the pass???


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the help. Hopefully a cold front will come through in the next week or so and smooth out the surf and cool it down a little bit. A weather change like that might make the bite even better.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Where is the Hwy 182 Bridge? Dumb question, but I don't know, so...


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

By the Hwy 182 bridge, he means the bridge between Alabama point and Florida point.

Generally folks there refer to "the pass" as Perdido Pass, the stretch of water between the bridge SW to the opening between the rock jetties.

Reds are caught all around in there and outside the rocks too ;-)


----------

